# raymond eubanks needs your prayers



## donniehicks (Dec 28, 2010)

ray had 5 stints in his heart put in and came home and lost everything to a house fire thanks for your prayers


----------



## j_seph (Dec 28, 2010)

That is tuff for sure, prayers for him


----------



## Sargent (Dec 28, 2010)

sent.


----------



## ugaboy (Dec 28, 2010)

prayers sent.


----------



## BREW4414 (Dec 28, 2010)

prayers sent.


----------



## messenger (Dec 28, 2010)

Prayer sent.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 28, 2010)

My Prayers are added for Raymond as well.


----------



## Land45 (Dec 28, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## wharfrat (Dec 28, 2010)

prayers sent


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 28, 2010)

Prayer sent. It may seem impossible now,but God is able to bring something good out of even the worst situations.I am living proof.


----------



## fburris (Dec 28, 2010)

May God bless him...He deserves it. That is awful. I poked fun of him like everyone else, because he made us laugh. And as much as he defended himself, we were just having fun. Sometimes it takes a special person to make people laugh. I hope he comes through OK.


----------



## crappie man (Dec 28, 2010)

*sent*

Prayers sent from my family to yours


----------



## Georgiaboybasser13 (Dec 28, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 28, 2010)

fburris said:


> May God bless him...He deserves it. That is awful. I poked fun of him like everyone else, because he made us laugh. And as much as he defended himself, we were just having fun. Sometimes it takes a special person to make people laugh. I hope he comes through OK.



x's 2


----------



## donniehicks (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks for all your prayers


----------



## BradMyers (Dec 29, 2010)

I hate hearing this, I hope he has put things in the lords hands, God bless.


----------



## riprap (Dec 29, 2010)

Prayers sent. Any updates? Anything we can donate that was lost in the fire?


----------



## ronpasley (Dec 30, 2010)

prayer sent


----------



## donniehicks (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks for all the prayers


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 11, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Headshot (Jan 11, 2011)

Prayers added.


----------

